# Eurotunnel – Campervan or High Van?



## KeithChesterfield

I've just booked our trip to France at the end of December with Eurotunnel for us, the dog and the Pilote Motorhome.

When we booked to go in October the form asked if the Pilote (over 7m long and 2.90m high) was a Campervan or High Van (over 1.85m) – I put Campervan and the process went through okay with the vehicle registration filled in correctly and accepted.

Today when I got near to finishing the form it wouldn't accept the same registration number as being a Campervan.

I had to start again and put in 'High Van', which it then accepted, and to my surprise charged me £34 less than if it was a Campervan.

Do you fill in Eurotunnel's form as a Campervan or High Van and why would they charge considerably more for Campervan when they are usually a smaller vehicle than a Motorhome?


----------



## GEMMY

Just tried that exercise, the high van rate quoted was considerably more than a campervan rate

Didn't get a screen anything like yours

tony


----------



## bognormike

keith 

that all looks very odd. They've changed the procedures from when I last travelled  . 
Does a large van mean you'd be put on the frieght service???

And when I tried it just now I put in my registration and it came up with a "Fiat CI riviera 18" which is certainly not the description of my van at DVLA!


----------



## bognormike

vehicle definitions

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/Vehdesc_GB/

keith - could it be that your motorhome is not actually on their list regsitered as a motorhome, but as a van? And the weight limit for "high van" is 3500kg, see the definitions.

methinks they've tried to be clever with the bookings and managed to balls it up completely!
:roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

On a similar vein but the ferry not the tunnel..

I booked on line during August with DFDS who I have registered my card with, for the 10th of December around midday and printed the details off for my records, one way Dover Calais and it came out at just short of £48 as far as I can remember without looking it up..

last week we got an e mail off DFDS but the sailing was changed to the 8th of Dec early morning, I read on here that a DFDS ferry had tried to demolish Dover Docks so I thought they may be a boat down, as I read further it said small motor home, and my van is going on for 9 meters with the scooter rack on the back..

So rang them to query the booking, the lady apologised and said when should it be, I told her the 10th of Dec, she altered it and asked what time I want to sail, I decided on the 7.30 am ish sailing, I told her my van size she said "I will alter it", so here I am expecting the fare to be hiked up.. No!.. She said, "the fair will be £28 and I will take it off your card now, enjoy your holiday"..

Err thanks, I was gobsmacked 8O ..

ray.


----------



## robrace

*eurotunnel*

Are you on the actual Eurotunnel site?we have travelled a lot through the tunnel and have never been asked for length or height?


----------



## GEMMY

Following Robrace

Is this the site you entered:

https://www.eurotunnel.com/book/FareFinder/(0)


tony


----------



## Stanner

I spoke with Eurotunnel reps at a travel show recently and asked them why they charged more for a motorhome or minibus (20% more!) than an equivalent panel van or Luton van (<3500kg).

They didn't have an answer and just kept saying "well _on average_ motorhomes are bigger than vans".

I pointed out that any van based motorhome would be exactly the same size as the van on which it is based and coachbuilt motorhomes are likely to be just around the same size as a luton van on the same chassis.

Their response to that was "Ahh but we don't charge by length _like the ferries do_ to which I replied "surely that is fairer than charging 20% more just because it has a cooker and bed installed"

The reply - "Ahhh but we have to do more checks because of that" so I asked "What exactly?" - "Ummm err - well we do"

"well don't the ferries have to do the same?" - "Ahh but they charge by length...................." :roll:

By the time I gave up they just had red faces from all the going round in verbal circles.

They charge more because they can and if the site was asking for your length it wasn't the real Eurotunnel site. :wink:

PS It has been discussed before - here.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopi...=0&postorder=asc&highlight=eurotunnel&start=0

They do it because plenty of people pay up without complaint.

I'm thinking of getting "Rip off Britain" on to it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I thought I might have made a mistake putting in some of the information during the booking process so I've had another go, without actually paying again, and it still would not accept the Pilote as a Campervan but only as a High Van.

I did the same dates and times and the prices show a Campervan costing more than the High Van, my Pilote, for our journey in late December.

Why there should be any difference in price is a mystery as my Pilote, whether its classed as a Campervan or High Van, would be in the same carriage taking up the same space and with the same driver of the train.

If I do get a problem at the Eurotunnel Terminal check-in booths I'll let you know.

I only mentioned the height and length in my original post to show that the Pilote is probably bigger than most Campervans – the question of size is not mentioned on the Eurotunnel website.


----------



## 96706

We last went Eurotunnel in October and as always just ticked Campervan on the Euro Tunnel booking form. Never asked for any other details like height or length. 

Is this a recent change on their website?


----------



## kimbo4x4

Just had a go at a booking. 
The booking website has changed since I used it in April. The result I got was the same as other posters ie rejected as a Campervan. Vehicle type came up as "Fiat". 
Went back and changed to "high van" and all is well.

It strikes me that Eurotunnel may have paid for DVLA registration look up service and it is checking only on "chassis" or "manufacturer" and not the fact that the vehicle is a "Motorcaravan" - which is maybe what they wanted to do. 
Has anyone phoned them ?


----------



## Tezmcd

I just tried a sample booking for July 3rd to July 18th (first 2 weeks of july to miss the summer holiday madness)

£214 return at peak times (1pm) for a "campervan" - 7.5 x 2.3 x 3.2 meters 

I consider that great value to be fair - I think I would be charged more to get to the IOW!


----------



## GEMMY

I only use the website for checking prices and availability, the booking is ALWAYS done by phone with the web page open in front of me 

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Tezmcd - If you do it for a 'High Van' it comes out at £175 – unless my maths are wrong.

At different times on those days you can get it down to £139.


----------



## deefordog

Having always thought that the tunnel was the way to go (never used it), I too am amazed by how reasonable it is to get our 8.5m Kontiki into France.

Only downside of the booking form is that we've had a personal plate on the MH since may this year and the web site doesn't recognise it. If we put the original reg. no. in, no problems. On that basis, Eurotunnel bookings can't be linked to the DVLA.

On the subject of "high van", I see they have a limit of 3500kg, so how can our MH at 5000kg still be a campervan? Will have to phone and find out methinks.

Seems that if you have a car + caravan, the fee is about double that of a car on its own - shame :lol: .


----------



## bognormike

Keith

maybe it's because their cock-eyed groups encouraged people to book as "large vans" rather than "camper vans" because it's cheaper, they have bought in the DVLA records. But from what I can see, you can leave off the registration number and still get a booking?


----------



## GerryD

Just checked our new Bailey, which we took across last month (first month of registration), it now shows as a large van and cannot be booked as a campervan.
Shall have to call them.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike

gerry 

it sounds like a major cock-up by them; but you could try leaving off the reg number - see my previous post. 

but if more people call them and tell them it's a cock up then maybe they'll do something about it..


----------



## deefordog

Have tried the reg no again - personal plate says we're a high van (DUCATO 40MAXI 4X2 DAY 160), original plate says we're a campervan - confused as we're a tag axle?


----------



## GerryD

Actually, I should be happy; as we are 3500kg MGW we get a reduced price. Over 3500kg and you have to travel freight.
Looks as though Eurotunnel have only taken the chassis details as submitted on the V55 from the Manufacturer, not the change of type cert submitted by the converter.
Gerry


----------



## GEMMY

BUT it also says campervans are NOT allowed on the freight service :wink: 

tony


----------



## Stanner

GerryD said:


> Just checked our new Bailey, which we took across last month (first month of registration), it now shows as a large van and cannot be booked as a campervan.
> Shall have to call them.
> Gerry


Book as the vehicle they allow - save the 20% - and if they try and charge extra tell them you'll report it to Trading Standards as their (booking) service is not fit for purpose.


----------



## GerryD

GEMMY said:


> BUT it also says campervans are NOT allowed on the freight service :wink:
> 
> tony


Oops!
Gerry


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Although it was quite confusing when I first booked I can't see the point of me ringing up Eurotunnel to point out any problem or mistake on their part – when I've saved £34 on my crossing!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GerryD

Can you still use Tesco vouchers?
Gerry


----------



## peedee

GerryD said:


> Can you still use Tesco vouchers?
> Gerry


I hope so cos I have a stack here waiting to be used.

peedee


----------



## wasfitonce

*EUROTUNNEL*

Hi just tried a sample booking for the following :- Hobby 7m van 3500kg.

Outward 4 Jan 2015 18.00 cost £75

Homeward 15 Mar 2015 08.00 cost £65

Total: 140

Frequent traveller roughly same times any time of the year £108 return

wasfitonce


----------



## middman

Hi All

Just tried to book Eurotunnel for March and found same problem as discussed above. Does anyone know the answer, can we book as high van (we're under 3500kg) or do we need to call Eurotunnel to sort it out? Thanks for any help.

Middman


----------



## KeithChesterfield

If the High Van works out cheapest book that one.

If it doesn't then ring Eurotunnel and let us know what they say.


----------



## middman

Thanks, the High Van works out cheaper, but would rather have it right for the £16 difference than have hassle at Calais. Have contacted Eurotunnel by email and will report back when they respond.


----------



## Tezmcd

I rang them today for clarification as I was concerned if I should book high van / campervan / or book freight as we are over 3500kg

In the end they agreed I was a campervan (when I travel I will our new MH 7.5x2.3x3.2 mtrs) 

Although I will be paying £214 I'd rather do that than have issues - to be honest I still think £214 for midday travel in july is good value


----------



## GEMMY

If they take your phone call "on board" that just might sink in and stop the scam 

tony


----------



## leseduts

I sent an email to Eurotunnel last night. 

I have just renewed my frequent traveller as my husband went to France yesterday in the car. 
I have tried to input the MH reg. number to make another booking and like others it tells me that I am a Mercedes van, and I need to input another reg. number.
The automatic reply from Eurotunnel says that they will reply within 28days, but they are very busy.

I am not suprised that they are busy, they seem to have made a mess of their new booking procedure.


----------



## bognormike

leseduts said:


> I am not suprised that they are busy, they seem to have made a mess of their new booking procedure.


yes, it's not been thought through properly, somebody needs a kick up the....... :roll:


----------



## trek

after reading this thread I tried a fictitious booking 


£164 as a campervan for a return but after entering Reg it also steered me towards booking as a van and wouldn't allow me to book as a campervan

£122 for same crossing as a high van (<3,500kg)- it accepted my Reg No & it didn't pick up on the fact that mine is 5000kg so I could have continued to book 

sounds like a bargain to me especially as Eurotunnel's system works on number plate recognition at the toll both's


----------



## fabfive

I came to refer for experiences on here last night, as we were having similar booking problems for euro tunnel for next August. 

As far as I could see, nobody had quite got to the bottom of the 'problem' and it seems Eurotunnel have changed something, perhaps buying into a DVLA checking system, which seemingly can't differentiate camper vans / motor homes from their base vehicles.

I was going to try the 'high van' option but then read the category descriptions and we are most certainly a camper van (being converted, with table and beds!). Also, when booking as a 'high van' there is a disclaimer to say that we do not exceed plate of 3,500 kg and I could not legitimately agree to this, as we are plated slightly higher. That would have put us in the freight category - but we cannot be freight!

So, I was all ready to phone Eurotunnel this morning (and I suppose they will eventually get sufficient queries to realise there is an issue!). 
I did get out of making the call though and thought it was worth sharing that I managed to complete my booking and save £20 in the process!

I took a look on the C & CC website and they ask all the sensible questions and our booking went straight through - including a £20 member discount (think it is based on 20%). They only needed height and length and no mention of weight. Classed as a motorhome, which we are! We just need to phone their office line to add our dog to the booking (saving takes account of that cost and it is just a phone call). 
So, saved half of my C&CC membership and happy! We had stopped booking through them as used to be no cheaper unless you also booked at least one site stay through them as part of the booking. Great that they have dropped that and members can just save on independent tunnel / ferry bookings now. Obviously not going to solve the problem for those with lots of a Tesco vouchers - so someone will eventually no doubt get through to Eurotunnel!


----------



## autostratus

"fabfive" wrote


> I came to refer for experiences on here last night, as we were having similar booking problems for euro tunnel for next August.
> 
> As far as I could see, nobody had quite got to the bottom of the 'problem' and it seems Eurotunnel have changed something, perhaps buying into a DVLA checking system, which seemingly can't differentiate camper vans / motor homes from their base vehicles.
> 
> I was going to try the 'high van' option but then read the category descriptions and we are most certainly a camper van (being converted, with table and beds!). Also, when booking as a 'high van' there is a disclaimer to say that we do not exceed plate of 3,500 kg and I could not legitimately agree to this, as we are plated slightly higher. That would have put us in the freight category - but we cannot be freight!
> 
> So, I was all ready to phone Eurotunnel this morning (and I suppose they will eventually get sufficient queries to realise there is an issue!).
> I did get out of making the call though and thought it was worth sharing that I managed to complete my booking and save £20 in the process!
> 
> I took a look on the C & CC website and they ask all the sensible questions and our booking went straight through - including a £20 member discount (think it is based on 20%). They only needed height and length and no mention of weight. Classed as a motorhome, which we are! We just need to phone their office line to add our dog to the booking (saving takes account of that cost and it is just a phone call).
> So, saved half of my C&CC membership and happy! We had stopped booking through them as used to be no cheaper unless you also booked at least one site stay through them as part of the booking. Great that they have dropped that and members can just save on independent tunnel / ferry bookings now. Obviously not going to solve the problem for those with lots of a Tesco vouchers - so someone will eventually no doubt get through to Eurotunnel!


If you want to amend your booked return while abroad do you have to do it through the Club or can you do it direct through Eurotunnel.

With ferries it used to be that you had to make amendments through the Club.


----------



## Stanner

The answer is to book what they tell you to book and leave them to sort out the problem.

Perhaps it may result in the stupid anomaly of this

http://www.romahome.com/model-range/romahome-r10/

costing 20% more to cross than this.............

http://i.autotrader.co.uk/merlin-image-server/view/a1aab672-027a-4d90-a81b-862a5307672c/640/480

Simply because it has a bed and a cooker fitted. :roll:


----------



## middman

Last year we booked via CCC and to amend our return crossing we had to call the club from Spain and they charge a fee of £15 to make the amendment. If we'd booked direct with Eurotunnel online they provide a password to log on and make the amendment free.


----------



## leseduts

Below is a reply from Eurotunnel.




Thank you for your email.

We are sorry you are having problems booking online. 

We have contacted our web team and they have advised to tick " I don't know my registration" for now and the website will allow you to proceed with out the vehicle registration number. 

We are looking into this problem and hopefully, it will be resolved by end of the week.

Please can you provide the vehicle registration number and we can further investigate. 

If you are still unable to book online please provide us with a contact number and we will be happy to call you and make the booking over the phone, you can also call our Contact Centre they will be happy to assist.

If you require any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards


----------



## middman

Also received a similar reply to that above from Eurotunnel. Decided to phone to book direct to have the facility of free online amendments.Our plans always change, so don't want to line pockets of CCC any further with long calls and fees.


----------



## deefordog

We've just phoned to clarify the confusion with our reg numbers. Personal plate = high van, original plate = campervan.

We'd obviously have to book it with the personal plate (high van) but have been told that on arrival at Folkstone, Eurotunnel may check the type of vehicle and if found that we have "living facilities", we will be charged the extra for being a campervan before we can depart.

Either way in our case, high vans have a max of 3500kg and we're 5000kg. Still doesn't explain how our personal plate comes up as a high van when we're 5000kg.

Heh ho, looks like we'll have to book as a campervan


----------



## Stanner

deefordog said:


> We'd obviously have to book it with the personal plate (high van) but have been told that on arrival at Folkstone, Eurotunnel may check the type of vehicle and if found that we have "living facilities", we will be charged the extra for being a campervan before we can depart.


I think they could be on very dodgy ground there - I reckon it is on a par with supermarkets who charge a different price to the one on the shelf when you get to the check out and that is a criminal (not civil) offence.

They have set the price, you have accepted and they have charged it - they have therefore made a contract with you.

The mistake is their's and their's alone.


----------



## Telbell

Stanner said:


> deefordog said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'd obviously have to book it with the personal plate (high van) but have been told that on arrival at Folkstone, Eurotunnel may check the type of vehicle and if found that we have "living facilities", we will be charged the extra for being a campervan before we can depart.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they could be on very dodgy ground there - I reckon it is on a par with supermarkets who charge a different price to the one on the shelf when you get to the check out and that is a criminal (not civil) offence.
> 
> They have set the price, you have accepted and they have charged it - they have therefore made a contract with you.
> 
> The mistake is their's and their's alone.
Click to expand...

An interesting one that & not sure you're correct there.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...etailers-have-to-honour-pricing-mistakes.html

The price on the goods, shop window etc is merely an "invitation" (I think "to treat" is legal term. If at the checkout there;s found to be a mistake there's no obligation to sell at the marked price;

"Services" like a tunnel trip may be different but I'm not sure. To be honest I'd agree with a previous poster-I wouldn't want to get involve in a legal spat in a queue at check in when off on hols.

scroll down above link
"Stuart Helmer, of law firm CMS, said: "The growth of e-commerce creates huge potential for a computer glitch to lead to widespread pricing errors. Screwfix are just the latest in a long line of retailers to be caught out in this way.
"However, if the retailer has drafted its terms and conditions carefully - which Screwfix appears to have done - then, unless it has deliberately misled customers, it will usually be legally entitled to cancel the order right up to the point of delivery. Whether it chooses to do so is a question of public relations, not legal rights."

Need to check eurotunnels T&C.s :wink:


----------



## Stanner

[quote}"Telbell"


> "Stanner"]
> 
> 
> 
> "deefordog"
> We'd obviously have to book it with the personal plate (high van) but have been told that on arrival at Folkstone, Eurotunnel may check the type of vehicle and if found that we have "living facilities", we will be charged the extra for being a campervan before we can depart.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they could be on very dodgy ground there - I reckon it is on a par with supermarkets who charge a different price to the one on the shelf when you get to the check out and that is a criminal (not civil) offence.
> 
> They have set the price, you have accepted and they have charged it - they have therefore made a contract with you.
> 
> The mistake is their's and their's alone.
Click to expand...

An interesting one that & not sure you're correct there.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...etailers-have-to-honour-pricing-mistakes.html

The price on the goods, shop window etc is merely an "invitation" (I think "to treat" is legal term. If at the checkout there;s found to be a mistake there's no obligation to sell at the marked price;

"Services" like a tunnel trip may be different but I'm not sure. To be honest I'd agree with a previous poster-I wouldn't want to get involve in a legal spat in a queue at check in when off on hols.

scroll down above link
"Stuart Helmer, of law firm CMS, said: "The growth of e-commerce creates huge potential for a computer glitch to lead to widespread pricing errors. Screwfix are just the latest in a long line of retailers to be caught out in this way.
"However, if the retailer has drafted its terms and conditions carefully - which Screwfix appears to have done - then, unless it has deliberately misled customers, it will usually be legally entitled to cancel the order right up to the point of delivery. Whether it chooses to do so is a question of public relations, not legal rights."

Need to check eurotunnels T&C.s :wink:[/quote]

Shelf pricing is covered by Part lll of the Consumer Protection Act 1987 and The Price Marking Order 2000.

The price is an offer, the offer is accepted and the price paid - you have a contract.


----------



## Telbell

I'm merely arguing against your Supermarket analogy Stanner.

The OFFER is made only once the customer takes the goods to the checkout. Only once the customer pays is a CONTRACT made. The supermarket is not legally obliged to charge the amount shown on the shelf, if for example there's a mistake in the labelling.

But as I said so far as the tunnel/ferry is concerned I don't think I'd like to get bogged down in a breach of contract argument at checking in time


----------



## Stanner

> "Telbell"
> I'm merely arguing against your Supermarket analogy Stanner.
> 
> The OFFER is made only once the customer takes the goods to the checkout. Only once the customer pays is a CONTRACT made. The supermarket is not legally obliged to charge the amount shown on the shelf, if for example there's a mistake in the labelling.
> 
> But as I said so far as the tunnel/ferry is concerned I don't think I'd like to get bogged down in a breach of contract argument at checking in time


It was certainly the case at one time that the price on the shelf must not be LESS than that charged at check out or it was a CRIMINAL offence and that is what I was told by Trading Standards.

The reason being that you just cannot keep an eye on every item as it is charged for so you do not have the opportunity to reject their revised offer at point of sale.

This is what the Consumer Council say.



> What the law says
> 
> If a shopkeeper or other trader displays or gives you a misleading price, he is committing a criminal offence.


From.....
http://www.consumerline.org/search/?cat=Buying+Goods+&+Services&item=Misleading+Prices

It goes on to say that the law is that the shop owner can refuse to sell at the lower price* but if they charge a higher price that is a criminal offence. *

Eurotunnel have offered to sell at the high van fare and declined to sell at the "campervan" fare based upon the correct information supplied by the buyer. 
They then accept payment at the only price they are offering - the deal is done and Eurotunnel's chance to refuse to sell at the lower price has passed.


----------



## Telbell

Stanner:

The Supermarket:

a)Of course it is a criminal offence to mislead the consumer by labelling the wrong price. For practical purposes however there would have to be INTENT; I know of no prosecutions for this "offence" as the reality is that 99.999% of these cases are where the retailer/staff mistakenly puts the wrong price on

b) you said "It goes on to say that the law is that the shop owner can refuse to sell at the lower price" (I agree with that) ........ but if they charge a higher price that is a criminal offence. (I don't agree)

The criminal offence is the Misleading Labelling as I mentioned earlier

By the same argument, it follows from b) above that the consumer cannot insist upon the lower price. In other words, both parties are failing to agree the contract. Ergo, No Contract = No Breach!

Eurotunnel:

If you wish to use the Supermarket as an analogy (and it was your choice to do so :wink: ) then logically it can hardly be said that Eurotunnel are trying to mislead the consumer-especially as many on here would be trying to get away with the "High Van" price & hope for the best when checking in :lol: :lol: 

In both cases, those consumers who want to stand their ground and try & insist on the lower price are relying on the Goodwill of the retailer. If there's a reasonably small difference in the cost, they may be lucky. If goods are mistakenly labelled at say £1.99 instead of £11.99, (and certainly £199), perhaps not.

That possibly applies to Eurotunnel also-but as I say once again...I wouldn't get into an argument at Check-In when quite clearly, if you want to get onto that train, the nice employees can easily say "take it or leave it". You can't!

I think if you still disagree we'd better agree to do so, and leave it at that :lol: 

Back to "strict" Topic- :wink: I too have emailed eurotunnel to seek clarification on booking system, and also to find out when schedules for final qtr of 2015 will be published-no reply as yet


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> .. but if they charge a higher price that is a criminal offence. (I don't agree)


Well sorry but that IS the law if you disagree take it up with the Consumer Council - I'm sure they will be happy to take you word for it and amend their "misleading" website.



> The criminal offence is the Misleading Labelling as I mentioned earliert


No ONLY if they charge the misleading price.



> By the same argument, it follows from b) above that the consumer cannot insist upon the lower price. In other words, both parties are failing to agree the contract. Ergo, No Contract = No Breach!


Exactly - BUT the buyer has to be given the opportunity to reject the revised (higher) offer - it cannot be just charged by the seller.



> Eurotunnel:
> 
> If you wish to use the Supermarket as an analogy (and it was your choice to do so :wink: ) then logically it can hardly be said that Eurotunnel are trying to mislead the consumer-especially as many on here would be trying to get away with the "High Van" price & hope for the best when checking in :lol: :lol:


No my analogy only applies if Eurotunnel refuse (by default) to offer the "correct" fare and only offer the "wrong" fare for whatever reason AND then complete a sale at the misleading price. They have had their opportunity at "check out" to realise their mistake and refuse to sell and missed it.



> In both cases, those consumers who want to stand their ground and try & insist on the lower price are relying on the Goodwill of the retailer. If there's a reasonably small difference in the cost, they may be lucky. If goods are mistakenly labelled at say £1.99 instead of £11.99, (and certainly £199), perhaps not.


That "goodwill" only applies up and until a sale is concluded should the retailer realise the error - once a sale has been agreed surely a contract to sell at the agreed price has been made?



> That possibly applies to Eurotunnel also-but as I say once again...I wouldn't get into an argument at Check-In when quite clearly, if you want to get onto that train, the nice employees can easily say "take it or leave it". You can't!


Well I'm not sure they would be on strong enough ground and I'm not sure they would risk it, they would simply say as they have been quoted as saying "OK this time, but not in future"



> I think if you still disagree we'd better agree to do so, and leave it at that :lol:


If you wish to continue to disagree with Consumer Law that is of course your right - however wrong it might be.



> Back to "strict" Topic- :wink: I too have emailed eurotunnel to seek clarification on booking system, and also to find out when schedules for final qtr of 2015 will be published-no reply as yet


In my experience "Don't hold your breath" if Eurotunnel don't have an answer they just do not reply.

Just remember they are now a French controlled company and they have perfected the email equivalent of the "Gallic shrug"


----------



## Telbell

"once a sale has been agreed surely a contract to sell at the agreed price has been made? "

Yes-that's the point; but the sale is only agreed once the retailer accepts the money...whichever price that may be.

As you said earlier a shopkeeper can refuse to sell at a lower price (always worth a haggle though  -in fact they don't HAVE to sell anything to you if they don't want to; likewise you don't have to buy. Once the money changes hands (and then, in your parlance, the sale is concluded )-different argument-contract made.

By your argument, if a shop has, eg a coat for sale which should be £199 and a typo error (or some stupid staff member) puts it up for £1.99, the shop has to sell the coat for £1.99, and furthermore they commit a criminal offence if they don't 8O .( As I said the offer price is merely an "Invitation to treat")

Absolutely not, Stanner, and if you believe that is what Consumer Law says, I'm afraid you misunderstand things.

Back to the "Tunnel"...an answer might be, if relevant to "pay under protest"....then try and get the extra back. 

I'm of this particular one now
:wink:


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> "once a sale has been agreed surely a contract to sell at the agreed price has been made? "
> 
> Yes-that's the point; but the sale is only agreed once the retailer accepts the money...whichever price that may be.
> 
> As you said earlier a shopkeeper can refuse to sell at a lower price (always worth a haggle though  -in fact they don't HAVE to sell anything to you if they don't want to; likewise you don't have to buy. Once the money changes hands (and then, in your parlance, the sale is concluded )-different argument-contract made.


Right we agree to here no one is forced to sell no one is forced to buy



> By your argument, if a shop has, eg a coat for sale which should be £199 and a typo error (or some stupid staff member) puts it up for £1.99, the shop has to sell the coat for £1.99, and furthermore they commit a criminal offence if they don't 8O .( As I said the offer price is merely an "Invitation to treat")


As above "no one can be forced to sell" - at NO POINT have I ever said that a seller MUST sell - just that if for whatever reason they DO sell at a price (whatever price) they have agreed to selling at that price and have made a contract to sell at that price.



> Absolutely not, Stanner, and if you believe that is what Consumer Law says, I'm afraid you misunderstand things.


 What part of the law don't you understand? I suggest you tell the Consumer Council they have it all wrong.



> Back to the "Tunnel"...an answer might be, if relevant to "pay under protest"....then try and get the extra back.


No, tell them to try and claim the difference back in the Small Claims Court if THEY think it's wrong. 
The traveller is the one who has a confirmation email showing Reg Number of vehicle and fare charged with them (if they are sensible). 
Once the fare has been requested, payment made and accepted - it becomes the seller's problem.

As in "Please check your change before leaving the shop as mistakes cannot be rectified later"



> I'm of this particular one now
> :wink:


Clearly throwing in the towel then. :wink:


----------



## Telbell

ok-challenge accepted :wink: 

At various stages in this thread you have said:

a) " I reckon it is on a par with supermarkets who charge a different price to the one on the shelf when you get to the check out and that is a criminal (not civil) offence. .."

not correct..
(and here I believe you've muddied the waters by bringing in Supermarkets. The Law on online transactions is far from clear)

b)"It goes on to say that the law is that the shop owner can refuse to sell at the lower price but if they charge a higher price that is a criminal offence. "

THe 2nd bit after "but" is not correct-it is NOT a criminal offence to charge at the higher (ie what the retailer would say is the "proper") price. Are you saying that if the coat is sold at £11.99 (etc) instead of the £1.99 marked price the retailer is a criminal???

c) "...No ONLY if they charge the misleading price. "

Not correct-see my eg re the £1.99 or £199 coat earlier, that is a genuine mistake....as the vast majority of these cases are....albeit through carelessness etc.

d) just that if for whatever reason they DO sell at a price (whatever price) they have agreed to selling at that price and have made a contract to sell at that price. 

Yes-...but according to your comment at a) above if it's the higher price they've transgressed the criminal law!

And briefly on the traveller....The Motorhomer at the check in is hardly in a position to ignore the requests of Eurotunnel staff to pay extra and try dash onto the train without doing so (shouting through the window "sue me in the Small Claims Court")!!

Be practical: If a Eurotunnel staff member refuses to allow "goodwill" it's THEY who have the bargaining power at that stage-and I agree with a previous poster who implies he'd rather pay the extra(and as acknowledged, the intended) "campervan" rate rather than risk hassle at boarding point


----------



## Telbell

Quote: ‹ Select ›
Back to "strict" Topic- Wink I too have emailed eurotunnel to seek clarification on booking system, and also to find out when schedules for final qtr of 2015 will be published-no reply as yet


In my experience "Don't hold your breath" if Eurotunnel don't have an answer they just do not reply. 

Just remember they are now a French controlled company and they have perfected the email equivalent of the "Gallic shrug"
------------------------------------------------

Not so- had a reply just now-24hrs after asking:

"Thank you for your email.

If you are booking a Campervan, the van restrictions will not apply. Motorhomes with cooking and/or sleeping facilities are classed as Campervans.

We can accept campervans aboard our tourist service weighing up to 14 tonnes and please ensure it is within the maximum vehicle dimensions:

Height 4.2m, Length 18m, Width 2.55m (plus mirrors).

We can currently sell tickets up until and including September 10th 2015. We have not been informed yet of when exactly our sales will open for travel in the rest of September 2015, but we would advise to check our website mid January, as tickets are usually available to book 9 months in advance.

If we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to reply.

Kind regards 

Sales Support Team 
Eurotunnel Le Shuttle" 

(Must be my communication style that got me a quick response 
:wink: )


----------



## Stanner

> "Telbell"]a) " I reckon it is on a par with supermarkets who charge a different price to the one on the shelf when you get to the check out and that is a criminal (not civil) offence. .."
> 
> not correct..
> (and here I believe you've muddied the waters by bringing in Supermarkets. The Law on online transactions is far from clear)
> 
> b)"It goes on to say that the law is that the shop owner can refuse to sell at the lower price but if they charge a higher price that is a criminal offence. "
> 
> THe 2nd bit after "but" is not correct-it is NOT a criminal offence to charge at the higher (ie what the retailer would say is the "proper") price. Are you saying that if the coat is sold at £11.99 (etc) instead of the £1.99 marked price the retailer is a criminal???
> 
> c) "...No ONLY if they charge the misleading price. "
> 
> Not correct-see my eg re the £1.99 or £199 coat earlier, that is a genuine mistake....as the vast majority of these cases are....albeit through carelessness etc.
> 
> d) just that if for whatever reason they DO sell at a price (whatever price) they have agreed to selling at that price and have made a contract to sell at that price.
> 
> Yes-...but according to your comment at a) above if it's the higher price they've transgressed the criminal law!


What part of this Consumer Council information do you not accept/understand?


> What the law says
> 
> If a shopkeeper or other trader displays or gives you a misleading price, he is committing a criminal offence.


YES it is a criminal offence to display one price and then CHARGE a higher price. 
That is the information I have received from Trading Standards as well.



> And briefly on the traveller....The Motorhomer at the check in is hardly in a position to ignore the requests of Eurotunnel staff to pay extra and try dash onto the train without doing so (shouting through the window "sue me in the Small Claims Court")!!
> 
> Be practical: If a Eurotunnel staff member refuses to allow "goodwill" it's THEY who have the bargaining power at that stage-and I agree with a previous poster who implies he'd rather pay the extra(and as acknowledged, the intended) "campervan" rate rather than risk hassle at boarding point


Different folks different strokes - that is why retailers get away with not knowing and not complying with the law - too many wusses knuckle under and let them get away with it.

Demand to see a "Supervisor" - escalate the complaint. It was not your mistake - it was their system's.

"Ohhh I didn't bother doing anything about it - I didn't want to make a fuss" :roll:

Good luck at getting a reply - I didn't say they don't reply just that they are good at avoiding a reply if they don't have an answer.

BUT - Notice that they throw the onus back onto the customer to work around their "not fit for purpose" system, not sort it out properly themselves.

NOW do you agree with/accept the word of the Consumer Council on Consumer Law or not?


----------



## Telbell

"YES it is a criminal offence to display one price and then CHARGE a higher price. "

Then I'd be interested if you could quote the legislation, particularly bearing in mind this:
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla..._with_price_or_payment_e/pricing_problems.htm

and "Pricing Mistakes"

and
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/nirel...hanged_on_the_website_or_at_the_shop_till.htm
(another Irish link  )

and
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/consumer-rights-refunds-exchange#qa
"if goods are mispriced......)

So-anyone can produce links to help prove a point but can I please see a link quoting legislation that the person who sells a coat mistakenly labelled at £11.99, for the "true" price of £119.99p (or similar eg) is committing a criminal offence.

The Act and Section will do-shouldn't be difficult to find if it's there

(In the same way you found the offence of Misleading Labelling.... but forgot to research into the requirement of "Intent", or recognise that a "mistake" would preclude that offence )


----------



## Stanner

> Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations (2008).


http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2008/1277/contents/made

If you have any issue with that I suggest you take it up with the Consumer Council and Citizens Advice, as they both give the same advice.


----------



## Telbell

Yes I'm familiar with that "Statutory Instrument" Stanner (which if anything mirrors the possible-but unlikely "Misleading Labelling " offence
and I suggest you have a look at 
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2008/1277/regulation/5/made

the definition of "Misleading Actions".

and I ask again...where does it state that if a trader sells the goods at a higher price, in the circumstances I have previously outlined, a criminal offence is committed??

Also bear in mind the following expressions..."mistake" "Intention" "Knowingly" "recklessly"

If this legislation was intended to cater for the situation I have described, then the wording would say so. This legislation is aimed for the most part on aggressive advertising, sales, intentionally confusing consumers, and involvement in a long history of all of these.

A mistake in labelling and then selling, to a willing consumer at the "higher" price?? Never!

And IF anyone was summonsed for action under circumstances I have described, under this legislation, it would be laughed out of court- believe me :wink:

Just found the Consumerline comment:
"Sometimes a trader may make a genuine mistake and put the wrong price on an item. For example, a coat which he intends selling at £99.99 may have been marked at £9.99. In such a situation you have no right to insist that the trader sells you the coat at the marked price."

I don't see any comment that...."however if the trader sells it at the higher price he has committed an offence"- have I missed something?


----------



## Stanner

Here you go again reading what YOU want to read and accusing me of what you think I've said.

I have at no point stated that anyone has any right to insist on paying a mistaken price. That position is clearly stated in all consumer advice I have seen and I see no reason to disagree with it.
Yes - The offer to buy at the wrong price can be withdrawn and a new offer to buy at the correct price can be made and YES the buyer can decide whether to or not.

GOT THAT?

That it is (or can be) a CRIMINAL offence to offer one price and charge another WITHOUT re-offering the item at the correct is the opinion of both the Consumer Council AND Citizens Advice and all I have done is pass that information on. As I have said - if you have issue with the advice I have passed on (and it is information they have considered good enough to publish!) please take it up with them, not me. 


However my point is that should Eurotunnel rely on a new and seemingly flawed system to calculate fares and only offer a "low" (if "wrong") fare based upon use of that system why should it be the customer that loses out?

Fare is calculated by seller - fare is offered to customer without caveat or qualification (Ohh by the way if our fare is wrong it is up to YOU to tell US) - customer accepts the "invitation to buy" and pays the fare requested by the seller - why is that not an enforceable contract?


----------



## Telbell

more than happy yo have adult/adult discussion with anyone. but i don"t come on here to be treated like a child. Definitely out of this one now.


----------



## lalala

I once inadvertently booked us as a van on the tunnel. The automatic toll booths let you through but there is a manual check as well when the gas is checked. We were immediately picked up by the gas checker as being a camper VW Transporter, so sizewise it could well be just a van. We are frequent travellers and have been since the tunnel opened (through all the various schemes!), and after they checked this on their system they did accept that it was a mistake and let us through, with a warning not to do it again.
So be prepared!
Their system is horrendously unfair as a VW transporter without a converted interior travels for less. This January after years of using only the tunnel, our van is booked from Portsmouth to St. Malo with Brittany Ferries. Yes it is quite a lot more expensive but the timings suit very well and we have a cabin both ways so will sleep regardless of the weather.
Lala


----------



## BrianJP

Sorry but the last 2 pages of posts are rubbish and have nothing to to with the original post that seems to have been resolved by Euro tunnel.


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> more than happy yo have adult/adult discussion with anyone. but i don"t come on here to be treated like a child. Definitely out of this one now.


Don't stick your fingers in your ears and just keep saying "I'm not listening then". :roll:


----------



## Stanner

BrianJP said:


> Sorry but the last 2 pages of posts are rubbish and have nothing to to with the original post that seems to have been resolved by Euro tunnel.


Yes they do - it's all to do with whether a supplier can renege on a contract they don't like after the fact.


----------



## BrianJP

And the crap goes on !


----------



## bigtree

The website seems to have been updated and when putting in your reg. no. it now states unknown,just a difference of £15 in my case between a high van and campervan.


----------



## GEMMY

This morning, travelled back and the staff on the train are scanning the boarding card to ensure that the vehicle is correct in terms of van/mohome, if incorrect they will be receiving an appropriate censure and a bill.

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Just an update.

We had no problems at check-in on either journey three weeks ago nor have we received a censure or bill.

It saved us £34 by booking as a high van and it paid the £32 charged for the dog to travel.


:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry, I always play a straight bat :wink: 

tony


----------



## BrianJP

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just an update.
> 
> We had no problems at check-in on either journey three weeks ago nor have we received a censure or bill.
> ThisIt saved us £3woking as a high van and it paid the £32 charged for the dog to travel.
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


If the loophole hasn't been closed yet it almost certainly will. Apart from check In
staff at either end who are supposed to check that the ticket hanger matches the vehicle I happen to know that there are Euro tunnel staff who are members of this forum. So be warned .


----------

